# Who was skipper?



## TILLERSFITTER (Dec 26, 2007)

Can anyone help me by telling me wether it is possible to find out who skipperd a vessle if you know its name or owner. Also are crew lists available. or am I in the realms of fantasy. Thanks in anticipation


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Just been reading your question.
I would advise if you know the name of the ship and the date the Captain was
in command of the vessel, suggest you contact then the shipowner if you can
find their address or telephone number.
I expect the shipowner would be in possession of one of the crewlists as I
know with experience the Masters would mail a copy to them.
Hope this is of some help.

Regards
Keith


----------



## TILLERSFITTER (Dec 26, 2007)

*Can find ships but not crew*

Thanks Keith, I have been looking at previous posts on this site ref F T Everard who owned the ships my Grandfather sailed on in the Fifties and Sixties, and I realise Fishers have taken over Everards. Also I am sure I read that there was a fire at Everards during latter stages of the companys history and this resulted in loss of information. I wonder if any one can confirm this.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't find it now, but there was a post on this forum a couple of years ago that seems to confirm that the crew records were destroyed in a fire at the Greenhythe office.
Bob


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

To locate CREW LISTS look at: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=129

Mot still exist, either in the Natioanal Archives or the National Maritime Museum but, especially, in Newfoundland.

Bill


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

TILLERSFITTER
I remember sailing on the Arduity as 1st Mate in the 1960s,a Capt Alfie Fisher relieved the regular master Capt Overton for his leave. If it is the same gentleman you are looking for, I can say he was a great Master, always giving the Mate a chance to handle the ship, never interfered with the deck or cargo work at all. If you got things wrong he could come down very hard, not for mistakes made but because his advice was not sought.


----------

